# Have to switch barns but haven't been told yet..



## Kyro (Apr 15, 2012)

Would you be mucking the other stalls only saturday and sunday? Will it be at a time that is convenient for you, you don't have anything else that might get in the way? 

I would ask about the vacation thing, it doesn't make you sound like a slacker but a person who wants to know how things are. How else are you supposed to know? 

If I were you, I'd check the pasture to be sure it's safe for the horse. I would, maybe, ask about the other boarders (their names) so I have someone to turn to if something goes wrong. I found this nice Yahoo question that has a nice and detailed answer  maybe it will help you: Link here


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

I have met the other boarders and they like it there. I have extensively walked the paddocks because I live on the property ....so it seems like that checks out!

And yes I would only have to muck the other stalls Saturdsy and Sunday, and I have church Sundays but I can do it before that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

So the barn on my property has smaller stalls (10x10 compared to the 12x12 be is in now), and less turn out when it in wet out because they have all grass and don't want to ruin it. Gah! Thoughts on what I should do? Keep looking?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You may be jumping the gun as far as having to move. When a facility is sold, in all fairness to the boarders they are given notice. That doesn't necessarily mean they have to move, just that they have knowledge of the possibility. Many new owners often allow the current boarders to remain until they get a sense of things and there may or may not be changes. The barn is generating revenue when it has boarders and to suddenly stop that usually has little appeal. Don't talk to other boarders, go to whomever you made your present arrangement with. Perhaps you go along with the barn after the sale is made.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

aharlov said:


> So the barn on my property has smaller stalls (10x10 compared to the 12x12 be is in now), and less turn out when it in wet out because they have all grass and don't want to ruin it. Gah! Thoughts on what I should do? Keep looking?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What's wrong with that? My stalls are 10x10 and my horses are not squeezed in by any means. (Stocky horses...approx 15hh)

The restricted turnout when wet isn't a big deal to me either. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Unless your horse is over 15.2 hands or very long in the body...a 10x10 box is fine. Pasture and the fact they *don't* go out in bad weather or slippery footing to me is a plus...

Think of it this way...
Your horse has a warm dry stall and safe turnout footing with how they are currently having someone run the place.
You could also be in a place that no matter what they weather conditions they toss your horse outside to be soaked, chilled, in slippery, icy (if you live in that climate zone) and dangerous conditions...being put out in that condition also will kill the grass off and then your "grazing" is now a mud and dust bowl.

So, 4 stalls 2x a week, your stall daily...you supply hay and shavings for your horse?
So... 10 bales of hay is more than enough for 1 horse for a month that is also on a grass turnout and 2 bags of shavings per week = 8 bags, say 10 bags if he is messy... Grand Total of {10 hay x $10 + 10 shavings x $5 *=* $150.00}
Me, that should take you about 1 hour of your time to muck those stalls at most!!


Sounds to me like a pretty sweet deal...
You do a little labor, help them out and they help you out and your horse comes home.
When do you move???

Get it in writing with it all spelled out clearly.
Cover if you need a day off due to illness, vacation of emergency what happens...
If it isn't suddenly ridiculous...go for it.

Be disciplined to put that extra board money saved away faithfully every month so if you need to move you have board or a emergency nest egg for your horse or any equipment you may "want"...:wink:


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It sounds like a good deal
Asking about the holiday thing shows that you're responsible and able to plan ahead
10 x 10 stall aren't very big if the horses end up having to spend a lot of time indoors in wet weather - is there a manege or indoor arena they can at least be lunged in to they can stretch their legs or do they get turned out for shorter periods?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

There is a sand ring I can let him go out in in wet weather to stay off the grass...

The current barn owner's ex husband bought her out and wants the boarders gone for the most part. The big trainer is moving, and taking 30 horses. The rough boarders are staying a little longer. I might actually have until summer then. 

Right now I am getting FREE board including hay and shavings in exchange for caring for the owner's horses. The ex husband is planning on charging $400/month ROUGH board because the barn is so amazing with an indoor...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

When horse folks have their horse at home-vacations usually become very few & far between. I visit my sister once a year-my DH takes care of things while I'm gone. We have had a couple of W/E's, away in the past year together-neighbors have fed-as I feed their critters if they go away. I was at my last place 35 years-I may not have that long here, but I plan on this being my last home-we're on 13+ acres & used retirement savings to buy it outright-so, Yes, we did a lot of research before we leaped.

Good luck to you-your present place is a sweet deal, & the new one sounds pretty good, also. And having your horse right there is the BEST!


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You will also save $100+ a month in gas, wear and tear on your car and time by having the horse at home. You work something out with the other boarder or hire someone to care for the horses when you need to go out of town. 

I can't see where you are but $400 for rough board will more than likely backfire on him. It takes time to cultivate a barn full of boarders and if he needs that kind of money to pay the bills, things are going to start sliding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

$400 does sound a lot for rough board even with a good indoor and a stable - unless that also includes hay and bedding
Have you thought to ask if the reason you haven't been told to move is because the husband wants to retain you in your current work in return for board agreement?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

The barn was completely packed with $1800/month training board for horses that go to Devon and all other huge shows. The trainer is sponsored by CWD saddle which cost $5000 or so each., so the barn is a big deal. I am in North Shore, MA. 

He has 3 rough boarded horses at $400/month already.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have you talked to him about staying on in your current agreement - sounds like they will need help?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Well that's the problem... Since the barn was bought out the trainer is leaving. The trainer just leased the barn from the barn owner that I had my agreement with. Does that make sense? It's kind of confusing.... Basically I never worked with the big show horses 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

The barn owner's ex husband bought her out. I guess my barn owner said that he would probably cut me a deal, but that barn is 20 miles from my house and if board is no longer free it's not worth it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It seems the fellow doesn't wish to devote his time to barn work when horses aren't his interest. He may still be interested in keeping you on for other work, fence fixing, grass cutting, painting, etc. Keep an open mind and see what the two of you can work out. There are times I could use help with nothing specific on a regular basis but all those things that sooner or later need maintenance.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Yeah. He doesn't want to do barn work at all. But it would be nice to not have to drive 30 minutes to see my horses. Granted it is near my work, but I have summers off as a teacher and I am started grad school this summer and wouldn't want to drive 30 minutes north in the AM to drive 45 minutes south after that to make class by 9am....only to do the reverse trip after the 4pm class. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

You are smart to be looking. DH is an atty who handles divorces and some ex's will buy out their former spouse's property and just let it sit.
Ask the current BO lots of questions, tt the ex and ask questions. 
Is any border planning on staying, or is EVERYBODY going to gone May 1st?


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

So let's just assume I am leaving the barn I am at (because of various reasons, even with the fancy insulated barn, no frozen buckets, cool in the summer, and Wifi, awesome indoor and viewing room, and 22 acres)... the distance would probably kill me in the summer especially if I was truly rough boarding. 

Would having a horse on your own property, where you could see him at any time, outweigh the smaller stall situation?

My horse is maybe 15hh, pretty average with STOCKY legs and a big head (but average body- for example, he wears an oversized bridle, but a medium tree saddle, and a 48" girth). 

Any thoughts on if that is worth it? I have hours of amazing trails through my backyard and it would be fun to ride him in my backyard with my dog (my horse loves dogs)...


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

There is nothing like having your horse in your backyard. The pros totally 100% outweigh the cons for moving your horse closer.

I would not be hesitating.

Small stalls? No big deal. My biggest horse is 15.2 and comfortably lays down in our 10x10 stalls. Never have had a problem. 

Why are you hesitating?  You'll love it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

aharlov said:


> Would having a horse on your own property, where you could see him at any time, outweigh the smaller stall situation?


YES!!! When you move from spoiled to roughing it, only really bad weather can keep you from training. You may lose training time in the winter, but you didn't say how much time you got this winter.
You will find more time to spend with your horse and get more nit picky things trained in bc of this. I know that I do, and I own my 5 acres where my horses and I moved to 14 years ago. (Elderly horses have since passed on, now I own a middle aged mare and two younger geldings.)
The time you DON'T spend driving will allow you to look for a place that you and your DH can OWN and keep horses in the back yard. Believe me there are many properties that haven't sold in IL and I'm sure also in MA--both state economies are pretty rotten--and you have to drive around and check the Internet to find them.
10 x 10 isn't too small. I bought a 16'2hh, 19yo TWH gelding and they kept HIM in a 10 x 10 stall. (I gave him a 12 x 16 stall.) 10 x 10 isn't exactly a _standing stall._, and your horse can still lay down and get up comfortably. My 16'3hh horse has a 12 x 12 stall, and my 15'2hh mare has an 8 x 12 stall.
If you will have trails it can be a blast. I say, move. There are PLENTY of times where it's very late at night and just me, the two dogs and the radio for company mucking stalls. NOBODY is gonna be looking over your shoulder there and dictate WHEN the stalls are finished.
_I know you know how to do a stall,_ but PM me if you want some legitimate shortcuts, that I learned from a guy who used to tag-team clean and bed about 50 stalls/day. All the soiled bedding is removed, all necessary clean bedding laid down, but you don't HAVE to spread the bedding bc the horse will walk around and do that himself. (There is more to it.)
PLEASE be sure to have a written and signed contract, so you won't be surprised and have to move yet again. =D


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

On the one hand 30 minutes is NOTHING to me, considering I board 50 minutes away. On the other hand, the barn in your backyard sounds nice, too, and with more stability. The stall size would not bother me unless there was no turnout/exercise.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Luckily, with the indoor where I am now, I have been able to have no breaks in riding or training  but on my own property there is only an outdoor ring (and trails).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Corporal said:


> YES!!! When you move from spoiled to roughing it, only really bad weather can keep you from training. You may lose training time in the winter, but you didn't say how much time you got this winter.
> You will find more time to spend with your horse and get more nit picky things trained in bc of this. I know that I do, and I own my 5 acres where my horses and I moved to 14 years ago. (Elderly horses have since passed on, now I own a middle aged mare and two younger geldings.)
> The time you DON'T spend driving will allow you to look for a place that you and your DH can OWN and keep horses in the back yard. Believe me there are many properties that haven't sold in IL and I'm sure also in MA--both state economies are pretty rotten--and you have to drive around and check the Internet to find them.
> 10 x 10 isn't too small. I bought a 16'2hh, 19yo TWH gelding and they kept HIM in a 10 x 10 stall. (I gave him a 12 x 16 stall.) 10 x 10 isn't exactly a _standing stall._, and your horse can still lay down and get up comfortably. My 16'3hh horse has a 12 x 12 stall, and my 15'2hh mare has an 8 x 12 stall.
> ...


Thanks for the tip! I would love to hear about easier ways to do a stall- I do 4 now at my current place, and when I worked at a barn over the summer I did 20! (I am a teacher with summers off). 

Also- I do have a written and signed contract now, but it says she only has to give me 14 days notice  I always knew that... But with free board I took the chance and just had back ups in mind.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't have my horses on my property, but they're on my friends property. I pay her a small fee per month and provide my own hay and grain. Our horses are out 24/7, so we don't have to worry about stalls.

And I LOVE it! I get to make all the decisions about my horses care. My friend and I are on the same page regarding care, so I know if I can't get out there my horses are in good hands. When I am out there I help her out with feeding and any fixes around the place.

We don't have any sort of arena or round pen right now, but we have lots of trails. There's also a nice indoor down the road that we can take the horses to. I didn't get to ride during the winter as much as I would if I had an arena on the property, but it forced me to try new things. When I'd get out of work and it would be dark out, we just started riding the horses around the property in the dark.

The only thing that would make it better was if I lived closer.

So if I were you, I'd totally go for keeping your horse on the property you rent.


----------



## aharlov (Apr 2, 2013)

Update! I will be moving Vinnie May 1 to our rental property  I am so excited! Especially since some of his spooky//worked up behavior I am convinced is from being around 30 hyped up hunter/jumper horses all the time (most that travel and do big shows all around the country - we are talking $150,000 jumpers with the power and personality to match the price!). He gets tense when they are all galloping/jumping in the indoor. I think the quiet backyard space will be good for him!


----------

